# Poor lost hedgie found today...



## Fuzzyferret8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Today I was looking out of my window, which gives you a great look of the street before our house. I saw something walking there, at first I thought it was a cat, but it was too small for that. When I looked closer I saw that it was a wild hedgehog ! He was walking slowly and wobbly from the one side of the road to the other. I hurried outside, knowing something was wrong because hedgehogs aren't normally awake at that time of day (it was about 13:00). When I came closer there was no real reaction, he didn't huff or ball up as normal hedgies are supposed to do. I saw he had an eye infection and scabies. 
I picked him up and took him inside, and immediatly called the nearest Hedgehog Rescue Centre. 
I brought him over and they gave him a bath. When the lady went to pick him up and examine him he tried to bite her a few times, he didn't like it very much :lol: 
They are going to treat him and then release him somewhere safe when he's all better.

So, that was my little adventure today  I'm just glad he's going to be better.
Here's a quick picture :


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Awe, he's cute! Glad you found him and he's gunna be okay


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Aww what a cutie pie! Its so great that you helped the little guy out.  I'm sure karma will reward you


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh. He is adorable and very lucky you found him.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Awe bless your kind heart  Glad he is safe


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

That's so sad! I'm glad you found him


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Aww he looks so sweet and happy to be with a loving person! 
Wishing you a speedy recovery, little guy!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Aww, he's adorable! Major kudos to you for rescuing the sweet little guy. I hope he recovers soon!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's so cute!! I hope he recovers well and lives a long, wild life!


----------

